# Price for hay..



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

The square bales around us are $2-3 per bale, and the round bales are about $28-35, but we get about 100 free since we let the farmer across the street cut ours, and that's our farm's payment.
We usually feed about a bale a day per horse, varying a bit, but in general. So if our bales were $3, and we gave them average about 2 a day, with 365 days a year, it'd be about $2190. If we're looking at round bales, one would probably last about 2-4 days if we didnt have pasture, so that'd be about $3660. That would of course vary upon how much you feed your horse since you have no pasture, as we do. I'd probably give our horses (since they're all easy keepers except for Izrael) 2 and a half bales a day spread out around the area you're keeping them, and then adjust to how much he/she is eating.
Btw, we're located in western, Pa-not sure where you are. I heard thathay might be going up to $5-6 a bale around here though..not sure about that though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I pay 5.50 / bale right now, in central Texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...I pay $11-13/bale for bermuda hay in southern AZ. I could get it cheaper if I bought in bulk, but I only have storage room for 6-7 bales. I haven't tracked it for some time, but I'd guess about an 80# bale/horse/week, with one of their 3 feedings being complete feed pellets. They go thru a bit more in winter. So maybe $20/horse/week, or a bit less.

Alfalfa hay is cheaper, but they get too wound up on it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends on the horses and the amounts they eat and need to eat to stay at a healthy weight. 

Rounds cost us $20/1000lbs give or take some weight. Right now in the winter I have three horses on a round free choice hay. Rounds last anywhere from a week to two weeks depending on the weather.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Average sized square bales of brome hay in this area are typically $3-5 per bale, depending on whether you can pick them up or need to have them delivered. 

Rounds bales of brome I have found to run anywhere from $25-40 per bale. I paid $40 for the last 2 I bought and these were 1600lb bales. My 2 boys go through about 2 round bales per month. 

Note that I don't have a round bale feeder, so they do waste some. They prefer square bales, but I have no where to store them so rounds are just easier for me, plus that way they can free feed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are so many variables to consider; where you are, what type of hay you want to feed, do you know any farmers who sell out of their fields as opposed to buying from a feed store or whatever, etc.

I am in the Texas panhandle and I get my hay from a dealer in Oklahoma. I pay about $45 for an 800(approx) pound square bale of good alfalfa. I feed anywhere from 20 to 40 pounds a day per horse so theoretically, one bale would last one horse an average of 30 days. From my understanding, small bales are more expensive but you don't need a tractor with hay forks to move them around.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

1000 lb horse needs approx 20# of hay/day. Thus he needs 3.6 tons/hay/year. The 500lb pony in your pic probably only needs half that - so 1.8 tons/hay/year. 

Hay prices here will range from $40-340/ton depending on bale type, hay type, hay quality, etc. So you could feed the one pony for $80/year or $612/year - just remember - one colic surgery might cost $5000!


----------



## HeatherRachelS (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone much appriciated


----------

